
What China’s Online Shopping Craze Says About Its Bubble Economy - mooreds
https://carnegieendowment.org/chinafinancialmarkets/77714
======
ElBarto
I have a book somewhere that I bought 20 years ago in which the author
explained very seriously how the Chinese economy was an illusion and was about
to collapse.

There is no doubt that the speed of Chinese emergence means bubbles were
created and will be created, and will pop along the way.

But the Chinese economy is not a bubble.

The US did not have a smooth ride to the top, either.

~~~
pwaai
that's a poor argument. Your conclusion doesn't have any evidence or examples
to back up a counter to this article.

One conveniently forgets Japan's lost decade after a very similar credit
bubble pop.

China is not the US. Japan is not the US.

US is US. There are no equals.

edit: What evidence do you have to counter the trillion dollars of debt that
China has been accumulating? How is this not different from Japan's credit
bubble of the late 80s that subsequently led to a 20 year stagnation?

We seem to have a very different definition of what a credit bubble is, you
seem to completely ignore the huge amount of credit lent out to state owned
assets, banks which in turn have extended credit to allow massive speculation
on real estate? How do you account for the ghost cities where speculation has
made prices out of touch with reality? Are these not tall tale signs that
there is something much more startling being covered up? Which government has
a history of fiddling with numbers and refuse to allow international audits?
Who believes that China will surpass the USA? Apparently a lot of people
believed Japan will surpass the USA shortly before the credit bubble popped.
You are doing a poor job of arguing that this isn't another credit bubble.

~~~
ElBarto
A claim that the Chinese economy is a bubble is sufficiently extraordinary for
those who make it to provide evidence. Asking me to provide evidence to the
contrary is a rhetorical trick, nothing more.

What is the evidence? The actual economy has been massively growing for 40
years. That's not a bubble.

Again, even whether there may be a credit bubble that is not the same as
claiming that the Chinese economy is a bubble.

~~~
hummingurban
You literally just went in circles saying "China is not a credit bubble
because I read a book on it once"

